# Whoa Command



## austin03 (Feb 19, 2014)

Another question for you guys! I am full of em since I got my new puppy! You guys are all so much help it is greatly appreciated!!!

I want to start teaching my puppy the whoa command. I am not too sure how to teach this command. There are a couple articles out there but they all are kind of different.
Does anyone have experience in training their Vizsla to "whoa". If you have had success please share with me what you did that helped and what is a DONT!

Thank you everyone!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

probably one of the most important commands imo, I use "stay" rather than "whoa". I taught Ruby this by maintaining eye contact, open hand raised palm facing her and staying "stay" in a firm(ish) voice. Later when out field training I introduced the whistle, 1 toot on the whistle, hand raised as before. Others may have different ways or variations but this seems to work for us.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

I use a Whoa board 2/8 4ft long - pup on lead and when on board the command whoa after they catch on the stay is very easy 2 teach - still bring it out in the spring 4 a week just 2 refresh PIKE


----------



## austin03 (Feb 19, 2014)

This may be a stupid comment but I am unsure what a whoa board is.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

aus - it is just a board - I use a 2in by 8in 4foot long treated lumber lay it in the yard - walk the the pup on it & command whoa & I stop - the pup is on lead - in no time the pup learns 2 stop on the board - but always use the command whoa - like Har the whistle command is 1 blast - you introduce this after the pup understands whoa - why 1 blast - in the field this is the command I use the most - I only use it if I see the pup and it can see me - 3 blasts is taught 4 here - I also use the command stay - eye contact palm in middle of chest facing the pup - the board makes it so easy to train past whoa - also at whoa the pup is not allowed to sit - that is a different command - 4 me whoa is the most important command 2 teach - someday it will save the pups life - here is #2 hand signals 4 Lt rt back here r priceless - past that the rest is just window dressing!!!!!!! I also barrel train 4 stack & pointing style - that is 6mo away LOL


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

How old is the pup?
Long before I work on official Whoa, I work on the walk.
It just consists of having the pup walk at my side, even a little to the front is fine. When I stop I pull up on the collar for the pup to stop. Stand a few seconds, and them tap the pup on the side and start walking. As they get it, I increase the time they stand before the release.
Later I can walk away, and then come back to them before I release them.


----------

